# Gallstones and Thyroid Disease



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It's true; believe it or not!

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...LUYbPV&sig=AHIEtbRa2H2XYNiwEdewX1w-5pGGbwZnhg


----------

